# Drive though food tip



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

The past 3 times I have been asked to do a drive through, the pax offered to get me anything. I have said yes each time, and eaten after dropping them home. I hated drive throughs, but getting a $5 or so tip in food works for me.

So, I thinking next time I'm asked if I can do a drive through, I'll reply yes, if they are getting me something. If they can't, then I can't.

Any suggestions on winning phrases, like, "yeah, I'm hungry too." Or, Sure, I could go for a ___".

Any hidden pitfalls? BTW, a spilled drink got me $40, so food mess is not a bad thing in my book.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

You seem hungry a lot! I try to avoid eainng and drinking much while driving, because what goes in must come out.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There were times when I was hungry and I'd suggest the drive thru on the last surge of the night. A lot of drunks would then crave fast food and get me something. And I get at least 30 cents a minute with the surge so I hope it's long.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> So, I thinking next time I'm asked if I can do a drive through, I'll reply yes, if they are getting me something. If they can't, then I can't.
> .


Not that I would ask my driver to go drive thru, but if I did and he asked if I was getting him something, I think I would start laughing.

That's the equivalent of a pax asking for water.



nickd8775 said:


> There were times when I was hungry and I'd suggest the drive thru on the last surge of the night. A lot of drunks would then crave fast food and get me something. And I get at least 30 cents a minute with the surge so I hope it's long.


I've also offered in surge rides if they say they're hungry when taking to each other.


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've also offered in surge rides if they say they're hungry when taking to each other.


This is the most I would do to "suggest" to someone if I wanted food. Asking for it directly seems unprofessional. I know as rideshare drivers we should not be held to the standard of limo drivers or the like but there is still a basic level of decorum needed. It just feels off on a gut level to me.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Please! I'd rather have the money than the food! Instead of buying me $5 worth of fast food, just give me the $5! Seriously! If I'm hungry, after I drop them off I can go to QuickChek and get a $3 sandwich and still be $2 richer!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropking said:


> You seem hungry a lot! I try to avoid eainng and drinking much while driving, because what goes in must come out.


Agreed- I usually arrive home after a shift soooo dehydrated because I try not to drink much water for 2 hours before starting and I barely sip my water while driving. I just hate stopping and getting out of my car once I'm driving.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Please! I'd rather have the money than the food! Instead of buying me $5 worth of fast food, just give me the $5! Seriously! If I'm hungry, after I drop them off I can go to QuickChek and get a $3 sandwich and still be $2 richer!


If they offer u food u should take it cuz they ain't giving u a tip in its place.

I ordered up one time at a burger joint.....my tab was $13.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

freddieman said:


> If they offer u food u should take it cuz they ain't giving u a tip in its place.
> 
> I ordered up one time at a burger joint.....my tab was $13.


Cash, or we don't do the drive-thru.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Cash, or we don't do the drive-thru.


Ohhh-kaaaay


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> The past 3 times I have been asked to do a drive through, the pax offered to get me anything. I have said yes each time, and eaten after dropping them home. I hated drive throughs, but getting a $5 or so tip in food works for me.
> 
> So, I thinking next time I'm asked if I can do a drive through, I'll reply yes, if they are getting me something. If they can't, then I can't.
> 
> ...


easy easy easy!!! pull out yo best Eastern European, Asian, or North Africa accent:

"I don'ta Speka Engrish good, you wanta drive-by, ok ok ok, my AK in the trunk"



freddieman said:


> Ohhh-kaaaay


or

cash, ass, or grass!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

When you're dealing with young people demand food first. Usually when they are older they will at least buy you a soda, or meal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I’m always offered right after I finish a meal or within an hour of it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

chemicalart said:


> This is the most I would do to "suggest" to someone if I wanted food. Asking for it directly seems unprofessional. I know as rideshare drivers we should not be held to the standard of limo drivers or the like but there is still a basic level of decorum needed. It just feels off on a gut level to me.


That is so true. At the very least, offer to cook your very lucky rider breakfast in the morning.

Anything less is not only unprofessional, it just smacks of laziness and a poor grounding in basic culinary skills, and will not endear her to give you 5★'s for your performance.

.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Little weird in my market, but pax have always (not hyperbole, its happened every single time so far, knock on wood) offered to buy food for me. Usually I just get a drink unless its a restaurant I like. I guess its a substitute for a tip and I save on buying lunch lol.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> I picked up a classy dude tonight. When he got in the car he asked if he gives me $40 cash will I take him through the drive thru on the way to his house. I did it and sure enough he kept his word. Now that's how it's done.


for $40, I would also hand feed him.

"sir, would you like me to burp you"


----------

